# Hands - Irish Craft Films



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Billy De posted a message about two series of the "Hands" set of films, one was a Cabinet Maker, and one a wooden boat builder.

Take a look at the You Tube channel, another set on carriage building, a chairmaker, a cooper.

Some real gems.

http://www.youtube.com/user/HandsIrishCraftFilms


----------

